# Free "Edge" numbers



## WhackUmStackUm

One of our PFF members (jlw1972) was kind enough to post some numbers for a section of the "Edge" that is closest to the Pensacola Pass. I know many folks out there have numbers for the Edge. For those who don't, you might want to add these numbers to your list. I have not checked them against mine, but I suspect they are good.

jlw1972 also posted some tips on using Google Earth to find more numbers. I have not tried his technique out yet, but it is worth looking into.

See this link: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/gps-numbers-sale-edge-148682/

If you are wondering what the bottom looks like, here is bit of video I took while diving on the Edge.


----------



## hjorgan

*Great video*

I fish the edge often, and it's great to see whats down there. You must have a wheelbarrow to tote your balls in diving that deep, but that's way cool. Thanks.



WhackUmStackUm said:


> One of our PFF members (jlw1972) was kind enough to post some numbers for a section of the "Edge" that is closest to the Pensacola Pass. I know many folks out there have numbers for the Edge. For those who don't, you might want to add these numbers to your list. I have not checked them against mine, but I suspect they are good.
> 
> jlw1972 also posted some tips on using Google Earth to find more numbers. I have not tried his technique out yet, but it is worth looking into.
> 
> See this link: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/gps-numbers-sale-edge-148682/
> 
> If you are wondering what the bottom looks like, here is bit of video I took while diving on the Edge.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3AQu9U0pwk


----------



## SpeedoJosh

Why lion fish?


----------



## Jgatorman

Reef cleansing


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

hjorgan said:


> I fish the edge often, and it's great to see whats down there. You must have a wheelbarrow to tote your balls in diving that deep, but that's way cool. Thanks.


Thanks. It's really not that hard or dangerous. I just fall of the boat and let gravity do all the work.


----------



## grey ghost

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Thanks. It's really not that hard or dangerous. I just fall of the boat and let gravity do all the work.


 Whackum, dude that is an awsome viedo, i have saw some of your other viedos too, always cool! What depth was this viedo? How deep can a diver go with standard equipment? thanks GG


----------

